# Is the vet visit necessary or not?



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Well Benji has had a weepy eye for a couple of days with a little bit of yellow stuff in it each morning.

I asked at his vet today about it, and as suspected it sounds like it is conjunctivitis.

They immediately said that he has to see the vet for some drops. Why can't I get some without the 28 quid vet fee?

I'm not being tight but it just sounds like a money spinner to me. 

Anyone else ever felt this or am I just a wolly? 

Cheers


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

It does sound like conjunctivities but if it is an ulcer the drops that treat conjunctivitis will make the ulcer worse and could cause the pup to go blind in that eye


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I would take him in tbh with eyes if you get it wrong it could go very wrong, cant replace a damaged eye!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd definitely go to the vet - eyes are something I wouldn't muck about with.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i agree with the others, a quick trip to the vets to get it sorted


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if it is conjunctivitis then ok a trip can be a tad expensive

however -if- it is something like a cut, different type of infection, ulcer or a structural problem causing the eye to irritate then the earlier found the better and the eye ointment for conjunctivitis can make any of the other possibilities worse

better safe than sorry imo


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with the others, eyes are so delicate it's just not worth taking a risk.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Slamdoor said:


> Why can't I get some without the 28 quid vet fee?


Because by law a qualified veterinary surgeon has to examine the animal in order to prescribe a drug legally defined as a POM. Same as a GP must examine a patient before prescribing treatment. The same drug laws apply.

Also, what it *sounds* like, may not actually be what is *is*. With many eye drops, they can not be used if an ulcer is present, so the vet _must_ perform tests before administering medication, as the wrong one could have serious consequences.

It has nothing to do with trying to make more money, but about following the law, coming to an accurate diagnosis, and prescribing the correct treatment.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

£28 sounds cheap to me. You aren't only paying for the ointment or drops, you are paying for his time and his expertise.

If every vet gave out what he thought were the right drugs on hearsay, there would be no more vets. The ones that didn't get struck off when things went wrong would shut up shop because they weren't making a living.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

if it just conjunctivitis keep it clean by using tea bags, soak them in warm water then wash around the eye with it, and hold it on for a few mins if it doesnt change in a day or so then vets it is,
and i know people are goona say its a old wives tail etc etc but it DOES work lol iv done it a few time's i think its something in the tea leaves lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Slamdoor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well Benji has had a weepy eye for a couple of days with a little bit of yellow stuff in it each morning.
> 
> ...


You can get drops over the counter now that will solve minor eye infections.
With yellow discharge it does sound like the eye is infected. However there is no way of knowing if there is any injury to the eye, or ulceration, or anything in there still, although if there was I would expect it to be constantly watering and he would be rubbing it although not always an indication. I had a sammy with repeated eye infections and his ended up being an inturned eyelash re-setting up infection as soon as the drops stopped.

Sometimes the only way to tell if there is ulceration or injury is to put a special dye in the eye. In which case you will need to visit the vet. Its a toss up between having it throughly checked out and know for certain the cause, or assume its a baterial infection and put drops in and wait and see Im afraid.Personally I would play safe.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

purrr said:


> if it just conjunctivitis keep it clean by using tea bags, soak them in warm water then wash around the eye with it, and hold it on for a few mins if it doesnt change in a day or so then vets it is,
> and i know people are goona say its a old wives tail etc etc but it DOES work lol iv done it a few time's i think its something in the tea leaves lol


Sorry but it is an old wives tale. The opthamologist says any liquid will do, washing out with cold water is the best according to him. But if infected it will need antibiotic ointment or drops. No amount of water or tea will help it.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

He needs to go to the vets! The vet will probably want to put some dye into his eye to make sure the eye is not damaged by a scratch or something, you cant put eyedrops into a sore/damaged eye, he would need an eye cream for a few days and then the drops after. 
Believe me my dog has allergies and one morning (before he had been diagnosed) i came downstairs to find his eyes sore and red, he had obviously been rubbing them in the night.......i rushed him to the vets and they did the dye test! He had scratched one of his eyes while rubbing them so he needed cream in that eye before he could use eyedrops.

They can scratch there eyes doing anything...my other dog scratched her eye on a twig while sticking her head in a bush in garden! Its better to get them checked to be on the safe side.


Its not great having to pay for unexpected vets bills, but i would pay anything to make sure that my doggies were ok.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I must be a terrible owner, then. I've seen two eye ulcers over the years. Both were very obvious, eye closing, weepy etc. Both times, I went immediately to the vet. Brig needed an operation to core it out then had his eyelid sewn shut for two weeks. 

However, conjunctivitis is fairly straightforward. Goldeneye drops/cream cured my horse and me (separate bottles!) and keeping it clean and rinsing carefully worked for Brig. 

I'm not saying go to the vet, but I'd give it overnight with conservative management. The drops the vet gave me for Bear's ulcer were similar to the ingredients of Goldeneye.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Slamdoor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well Benji has had a weepy eye for a couple of days with a little bit of yellow stuff in it each morning.
> 
> ...


I know I'll be in the minority but if I were you I'd buy Optrex 'infected eye' eye drops & treat with these for a day or 2, If the drops are going to help you'll notice a difference very quickly. If that doesn't work take the wee guy to the vet.

Just my opinion mind.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> .
> However, conjunctivitis is fairly straightforward. Goldeneye drops/cream cured my horse and me (separate bottles!) and keeping it clean and rinsing carefully worked for Brig.
> The drops the vet gave me for Bear's ulcer were similar to the ingredients of Goldeneye.


Agree completely! When my dog had conjunctivitis some years ago I took him to vet and was given an ointment containing chloramphenicol in exactly the same concentration that you are now able to buy over the counter for human use. At the time the ointment was POM for humans but is now available over the counter. If the white of the dog's eyes begin to redden and he starts to try to rub his eyes on the carpets or rub them with his paws then it is probably conjunctivitis rather than a blocked tear duct (the latter can be eased with sterile saline from the optician used to gently flush and massage the eye). I have used Brolene and Golden Eye on my dog in the past and thay have cleared up any infection


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry to resurect an old(ish) thread, but I thought I would update you all.

I took him to the vet today, (the appointment I had already booked), and it turns out he has a case of conjunctivitus.

So, he was prescribed a TINY tube of drops @ £16 and hopefully that will do the trick.

He commented on Benji whilst I was there and said he was a beautiful dog, healthy, a good shape and frankly spot on! So I was pleased about that, means I must be getting some things right!

Took my kids with me as they wanted to see what the vets was all about. So when Benji had a thermometer stuck up his bum, they thought it was hilarious! I'm not sure he did though!

Thanks for all of your comments. All in all i'm glad I took him as it was good to get some feedback about him from the vet, as i had a couple of other questions too.

However, as some have suggested, i'm sure there are cheaper drops for conjunctivitus he could have, but I didn't want to take the chance on this occasion.

Cheers all!


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Slamdoor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry to resurect an old(ish) thread, but I thought I would update you all.
> 
> ...


I'm rather older than a child and when Prince got a thermometer stuck up his bum the first time I burst out laughing  I didn't think they actually really did that, and his wee face was a picture, something like this > :
I'm a lot more maturer about it now though 
Glad you got him sorted! I agree it can be a pain going and paying but it's for the best, and I'm always glad I went. Hope his eye is better soon x


----------

